# 6 week old chihuahua feeding



## Copper_Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

We just picked up a couple days ago my 6 week old chihuahua.. Since then I have been told that usually chihuahuas arent taken from their moms till 12 weeks ( I didnt know).

Now my question is about food.
The ppl i got the dog from said he can eat wet puppy food, but he doesnt seem to be eating to much of it. Should i still be feeding him milk substitute.? and how many times a day should he be eating?


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I would probably add some puppy formula to the food, and I would feed every few hours. Chihuahuas are small dogs with fast metabolisims and can burn through their calorie reserves really fast making them shakey, lethargic and sick looking. I would certainly not go more then two hours without offering food including night feedings.


----------



## Copper_Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Selah Cowgirl said:


> I would probably add some puppy formula to the food, and I would feed every few hours. Chihuahuas are small dogs with fast metabolisims and can burn through their calorie reserves really fast making them shakey, lethargic and sick looking. I would certainly not go more then two hours without offering food including night feedings.


How long should i feed him the mix then?


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I would probably just gauge it on the pups condition, you can probably stop the mix around 12-14 weeks , but the regular feedings should last until the pup is 6 months or more.


----------

